# whole corn vrs cracked corn



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

having raised pigeons for 15 years,and knowing something about their physiology[diameter of the throat]--I decided whole corn was out,-I opted for cracked corn,and have had great success[zero problems]--which prompts me to ask other pigeon fanciers-"what are your experiences feeding whole kernel corn"--james waller,-pm if necessary-or leave your footprint here


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some pigeons like the whole corn. Many of mine did not, so I don't use it. They do like cracked corn however, which they get. Some people believe it causes canker, which it doesn't. But you do need to be sure that it is kept totally dry, as it can mold lots faster than whole corn kernels can, which will make them very sick. Store it in a way to keep damp and humidity out.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I try to get food with as little corn as possible. They dont eat either whole or cracked corn ( spoiled).


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

The ferals I'm feeding all love corn (usually whole kernels). It's the first thing they go for, picking it out of the rest of the seeds and go for the rest of the seeds second.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

jameswaller said:


> having raised pigeons for 15 years,and knowing something about their physiology[diameter of the throat]--I decided whole corn was out,-I opted for cracked corn,and have had great success[zero problems]--which prompts me to ask other pigeon fanciers-"what are your experiences feeding whole kernel corn"--james waller,-pm if necessary-or leave your footprint here


My pigeons like and get pop corn in the winter for extra carbs to generate energy to keep warm. I back off of it in the summer and add it late summer into fall. I think the thought on cracked vs whole was one , field corn is quite large, and if cracked exposes the kernels to mold and moisture, but my thinking that is in the area of supplier and how they store it. 

I think my birds like the rounder popcorn and eat more readily. But if all a bird had to eat was large kernel field corn I’m sure they would eat it, just like wild little doves do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I have some very small rollers who just don't like it. I agree that corn is good for them especially in the colder months, so they get it the way they like it. They are all different. Yes, many who don't care for the large kernels do like the pop corn.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess I'm just cheap I get corn from a farmer for around $3.50 a bushel so that is what they get.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

jameswaller said:


> having raised pigeons for 15 years,and knowing something about their physiology[diameter of the throat]--I decided whole corn was out,-I opted for cracked corn,and have had great success[zero problems]--which prompts me to ask other pigeon fanciers-"what are your experiences feeding whole kernel corn"--james waller,-pm if necessary-or leave your footprint here


-thanks everyone for your input..,my dmv-cat/dog/farm animals,-has pigeons and whole corn came up as their food,-I was dumbfounded--and thought I would do some asking---and I do see whole corn being an ingredient with wild bird food...--I forgot to include the popcorn as a main ingredient with the #50 bag of premium pigeon food---sincerely james waller


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

I've bred and flown rollers for 57 years. I've mixed my own feed mixtures since 1970. I feed 20% cracked corn in the winter; I add more, up to 50% corn, if the nighttime temperatures fall below 10 degrees F. Corn is more rich in fat than most carbohydrate pigeon grains, excepting safflower. The fat content packs more calories per ounce and helps the birds stay warm in cold temperatures. The birds can put on too much body fat if fed lots of corn, but I use 25% whole barley in my winter mix as well, which keeps them more calm and reasonably lean.

For a few years long ago, I fed a local, cheap brand of cracked corn that was junk--poorly cracked with many big, jagged-edged pieces, perhaps an occasional hint of mold here and there. Then one winter I had many birds--mature birds--coming down with canker. I treated with Emtryl and junked 200 lbs of mixture I'd mixed with that poorly-cracked corn in it.

The jagged-edged corn was at least scratching the rollers' throats, and I believe it had some trichomoniasis bacteria in it from some source (mice? wild birds?), which was infecting my birds with canker. A local racing homer friend told me a year later that he had experienced the same trouble that year from the same brand of badly-cracked corn.

Since then, I only buy more finely-cracked corn from a good brand that is always well-stored to keep out moisture and prevent mold. There's a little more waste from little corn crumbs, but most days my rollers will peck and lick at these crumbs until the feed trough is empty. It's well worth the couple of dollars per bag I pay for this nice, finely cracked corn. Purina cracked corn is what I feed now; even better is Nutrena "Corn Chops," but I can no longer find that around here.

Bigger yellow corn (whole and cracked) is the prime source in pigeon and chicken feed grains for Vitamin A. Most popcorn varieties lack Vitamin A, so I don't care to feed popcorn. I feed corn only in winter. The birds don't care for it in warm weather; they throw it out of the trough. I mix 10% game bird grower pellets into my mixtures for breeding and molting to ensure a minimal source of vitamins and minerals, in addition to red grit and other vitamin/mineral supplements I occasionally provide for breeding and molting.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon food-seeds/grains*



Roller Tom said:


> I've bred and flown rollers for 57 years. I've mixed my own feed mixtures since 1970. I feed 20% cracked corn in the winter; I add more, up to 50% corn, if the nighttime temperatures fall below 10 degrees F. Corn is more rich in fat than most carbohydrate pigeon grains, excepting safflower. The fat content packs more calories per ounce and helps the birds stay warm in cold temperatures. The birds can put on too much body fat if fed lots of corn, but I use 25% whole barley in my winter mix as well, which keeps them more calm and reasonably lean.
> 
> For a few years long ago, I fed a local, cheap brand of cracked corn that was junk--poorly cracked with many big, jagged-edged pieces, perhaps an occasional hint of mold here and there. Then one winter I had many birds--mature birds--coming down with canker. I treated with Emtryl and junked 200 lbs of mixture I'd mixed with that poorly-cracked corn in it.
> 
> ...


dear roller tom,--this one question,has presented me with better insight as to what is being fed..-purina is high grade pigeon food-they have a lot to lose.!-the red pigeon grit-I have not seen for years,it has been replaced locally with crushed shells/granite.--I am disappointed that anyone would sell crushed corn of poor quality.--birds health is paramount..sincerely james waller


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no such thing as corn having a trichomoniasis bacteria in it. Trich isn't a bacteria, but a protozoan (one-celled) parasite. And the corn couldn't carry it, as it dies very shortly outside of the birds body. They may have gotten a yeast infection, or gotten sick from the mold. If they got sick from the corn, then they could have gotten canker because the sickness knocked down their immunity and the trich levels could then rise and cause canker. Any stress or illness can open them up to canker.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Remember that as soon as the corn is cracked it starts loosing nutrients and can absorb moisture from the air which can make it go bad fairly quickly. Try to use whole corn whenever you can. Mine eat the large sized corn but for smaller breeds pop corn will do. I have had friends that have used cracked corn that was probably bagged long before they bought it and wound up with sick birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

White Homers said:


> Remember that as soon as the corn is cracked it starts loosing nutrients and can absorb moisture from the air which can make it go bad fairly quickly. Try to use whole corn whenever you can. Mine eat the large sized corn but for smaller breeds pop corn will do. I have had friends that have used cracked corn that was probably bagged long before they bought it and wound up with sick birds.


You do have a point. A lot would depend on where you get it and how it was handled before you even got it. I haven't had a problem with it though. Popcorn would be an alternative.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*censored??*



Jay3 said:


> You do have a point. A lot would depend on where you get it and how it was handled before you even got it. I haven't had a problem with it though. Popcorn would be an alternative.


dear jay3,-sorry to post here,but I am unable to post,..anything,,i have left pm,s for whitefeather,and ta whatlley,-with no results..--I am in the dark here!!-sincerely james waller-jewaller01-long time member-please help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jameswaller said:


> dear jay3,-sorry to post here,but I am unable to post,..anything,,i have left pm,s for whitefeather,and ta whatlley,-with no results..--I am in the dark here!!-sincerely james waller-jewaller01-long time member-please help


Hi James. I'm sorry you are having this problem. I was unable to post for months. I couldn't even post in someone else thread, as you just did. I kept going to them for help, but they couldn't seem to figure it out. The only way I could leave a comment was to click on _go advanced_after the comment and go in that way. I could however start a thread. Just couldn't post in anyone elses thread. I can post now from Fire fox, but not from IE.

Can you go to pigeon talk and go down the page and click on Help Desk? Leave them a message.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*wholecorn vrs cracked corn*



Jay3 said:


> Hi James. I'm sorry you are having this problem. I was unable to post for months. I couldn't even post in someone else thread, as you just did. I kept going to them for help, but they couldn't seem to figure it out. The only way I could leave a comment was to click on _go advanced_after the comment and go in that way. I could however start a thread. Just couldn't post in anyone elses thread. I can post now from Fire fox, but not from IE.
> 
> Can you go to pigeon talk and go down the page and click on Help Desk? Leave them a message.


dear jay3,-i will try the help desk,-and at least I am in good company..rrr,rr---perhaps it is a programming glitch,--thank you james waller


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> The only way I could leave a comment was to click on _go advanced_after the comment and go in that way.


That's the way it is for me. Has been from the beginning, I think. Can't edit posts either unless it's in advanced mode.


----------



## slide95 (Mar 14, 2019)

I give both and I think cracked corn it is easier on the digestive system because my hens won't eat the big pieces of whole corn. I give corn, layer feed, and some different kinds of seeds.







Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## crocoyes2 (Jul 25, 2020)

This process improves cattle digestibility, resulting in an 8-10 percent increase in animal performance compared to whole kernel corn. Cracked corn has not shown a consistent increase in animal performance over whole kernel corn.


----------



## vicyclesix (Feb 10, 2021)

Corn can be fed whole with excellent results, but cracking or rolling it will increase digestibility by 5-10%. ... Feed conversion was improved by leaving the corn whole over dry rolling. The difference may be due to extent of chewing. Chewing capacity is much greater for younger cattle (weanlings) than older cattle.


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Feeding ferals and rescuing pigeons - so no competing birds, and this is my experience.

First they like to eat corn mainly in winter, because it actually heats them up. When they do like to eat corn, they prefer whole corn. If the whole corn has big or small kernels, they prefer small kernels. And if they have a variety of small kernels they prefer the red corn, then pale yellow, then yellow - don't know the names of the varieties.

I tend to choose mixes based on this. In the summer I pick out mixes that are high in protein and have smaller seeds, so that the pigeons can raise their young and not overheat. In the winter, I pick feed that is heavy with corn, but with varieties that have small kernels. When I do it like this, no seed is left uneaten.


----------

